# Scoring At Home Depot



## GanjaGuru (Jun 15, 2006)

SOUTHWICK, Mass. - For the fifth time in a week, a stash of drugs was found in a cabinet at a Home Depot store in Massachusetts or discovered after the fixture was brought home. 

A plumber in Southwick discovered 40 pounds of marijuana and three kilograms of cocaine stashed in a bathroom vanity he'd purchased at a Home Depot in Chicopee.
A second stash was found at that store and at least two more were discovered at a Tewksbury Home Depot, Southwick Police Lt. David Ricardi said. One of the Tewksbury stashes was discovered June 8 after a homeowner brought home a cabinet and found 50 pounds of marijuana.
Police also found drugs in a fifth cabinet. Ricardi would not say where or when it was discovered but said it was within the last week.
"It's a smuggling operation gone bad," Ricardi said. "Somebody owes some money."
Ricardi said the plumber discovered the drugs on Monday after he bought the vanity for a home renovation. The man noticed the vanity top hadn't been included in the package and instead found two plastic bags containing the drugs. Ricardi said the drugs are worth $200,000.
Tony Pettigrew, a spokesman for the Drug Enforcement Administration, said Wednesday that his agency was investigating, but declined further comment.
Atlanta-based Home Depot said it was cooperating with investigators.


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 15, 2006)

i heard that on the news yesterday. I wish i hada bought a cabnet.


----------



## Skribb (Jun 15, 2006)

shit i would have kept my mouth shut & kept all the weed to myself


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 15, 2006)

*What more can i say but damn that's alot of bud that is gonna go into the furnace. It's a crying shame.  *


----------



## GanjaGuru (Jun 15, 2006)

2 thoughts:
Somebody may get offed over this.
Obviously, either the drugs were packed in the wrong containers, or the people designated to pick them up didn't.
When you're talking that much money, ESPECIALLY when there are *hard* drugs (cocaine) involved you're talking organized crime.
And, I'm wondering if anyone opened their purchase at home, found dope, and kept their mouth shut, which is probably what I would have done.  Anyway, someone could have found many thousands of $$ worth of dope and NOT told the cops.


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 15, 2006)

im would like keep the weed and give away the cocaine or sold it cheap enough to get rid of it and after that smoke that prize!!!!


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 21, 2006)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *What more can i say but damn that's alot of bud that is gonna go into the furnace. It's a crying shame.  *


haha you really think they'll just trash all that bud?...hmmm I dont know


----------



## Sherman Helmsley (Jun 21, 2006)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> haha you really think they'll just trash all that bud?...hmmm I dont know


 
Yeah, cops love the ganja.  Last time I had a runin with them, they confiscated the pieces and left.  Why? hmmm I don't know


----------



## ReeferMadness (Jun 21, 2006)

Haha, damn! I would've sold the coke, the kept most of the pot.
Jesus christ 40 pounds


----------



## RossAlexander (Jun 27, 2006)

40 pounds is like 38 more pounds more than i have ever dreamed of having


----------

